# [SOLVED] BSOD - Won`t boot, just restarts after windows logo



## Punhud (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi there!

I recently bought some new parts for my computer and i have been having some troubles with them. The parts that i bought:

Motherboard: Sabertooth p67
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 2 x 4GB
CPU: Intel i7 2600K

Those are the parts i bought and plugged it in my computer. The problem is when i boot the PC it starts perfectly and when it comes to the windows loading screen(with the logo) it hangs for a bit and a short BSOD pops up for just half a second and the computer reboots.

I`ve tried google the error and it says that the problem is the HDD. I tried to plugg my brother`s HDD in my computer and it boots perfect no hangs, no bsod. I am very frustrated and dont know what to do :banghead: 

I even tried to take the drivers that my brother got (because he got the same MB, ram and CPU) from the system32 folder and merge it with mine. But didnt work... So then i ask you guys! What should i do?? The last thing i wanna do is to format the HDD, but i dont think thats the problem...

The HDD spec:

From my older Dell-pc
Seagate
7200RPM
Frimware: CC45
1TB

I hope you guys know what i should do! please really need your help! Thank you!:smile:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - Won`t boot, just restarts after windows logo*

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

Run the hard drive diagnostic from this list:

I suggest starting all troubleshooting with the following diagnostic tests (located at this link: Hardware Diagnostics ). They'll save you a lot of time and heartache if there is a hardware failure, and you'll have the disks on hand in case you need them in the future:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> Memory Diagnostics (read the details at the link)
> Hard Drive Diagnostics (read the details at the link) - Test *ALL* of the hard drives.
> ...


Check to make sure that all cables are firmly plugged in (both the power and the data cables).

Perform Startup Repair (at least 3 times): http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/681-startup-repair.html

If that doesn't work, then try a repair install: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/3413-repair-install.html

If that doesn't fix it, then backing up your data, wiping the hard drive and installing a clean copy of Win7 is probably called for.


----------



## Punhud (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - Won`t boot, just restarts after windows logo*

Thank you for replying to me :smile:

I have tried everything you asked me to try out and nothing worked but i have now no other choises than clean the hard drive for everything and intall a clean windows 7 wich im doing right now as i write this.

Really hope this will work out if not i dont think i have noe other things to do than just buy anew hard drive. And as i said in the earlier post: its a hard drive from my older dell pc and maybe thats the problem

Wish me good luck! :angel:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - Won`t boot, just restarts after windows logo*

The tests that I recommended from earlier will tell you if there's a problem with your hard drive or not. DO NOT buy a new hard drive until after you run the Hard Drive diagnostic tests.


----------



## Punhud (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: BSOD - Won`t boot, just restarts after windows logo*

YES! it worked! I formated the hdd and no blue screen at start up!:dance: But now i have to install all of the programs again:facepalm: but,but...I finally made it, thanks to you!  
This forum really helped, and I got the reply very quick!Epic!:thumb:

Thank you so much!

ps: Sorry for my bad english, from Norway


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - Won`t boot, just restarts after windows logo*

Glad to help!
Thanks for letting us know!


----------

